# Earphone suggestion for 3k.



## azvnoit (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking for earphones or IEMs and need suggestions at price range  around 3k.

Audio Source : Laptop, Cell Phone. 

Amp / DAC : FiiO E11K Kilimanjaro 2

Audio genre : Mostly Rock, EDM, Blues, and sometimes the regular stuffs . Bass is definitely appreciated. Sometimes used for gaming as well.

Budget : ~3000. Can extend to 4000 if it is worth.

Additional Info : I have previously owned SHE6000, Sony XB30XE, ES18, EM1 and Razer Electra. Personal best experience was with EM1, using currently. 
Currently considering : Sony MDR-XB41EX, Brainwavz M4, Audio Technica ATH-CKX9 BK, Klipsch s4 (this one is getting out of hand though), razer hammerhead or moray (not sure whether they are worth going for).


----------



## High-Fidelity (Apr 29, 2015)

VSonic VSD3


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

go for vsonic vsd3


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 29, 2015)

Is Klipsch S4 worth go for, if I extend my budget even further?
Will it be better option? Better than VSonic VSD3?


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 18, 2015)

Just an update. I bought VSD3, received it last month. Since it was mostly out of stock in all Indian sites and vendors, I got them from lendmeurears. 
Firstly, I got them for ~2800, +~500 for delivery. Looked like a nice deal, but due to some miscommunication with the logistics, they were delivered 5days late and I had to pay extra ~1500 for storage, custom and handling charge. That brings the total investment to ~4800. This was the only disappointment with VSonic VSD3.
Now, I've had only about 30-40hours of usage, couldn't wait to burn them before using. 
The sound quality is really big upgrade from EM1 or ES18, even the Sony XB30XE and Electra sounded really weak in comparison.
This is not an IEM for bassheads definitely, It is more balanced and crystal. Though when I used my Xperia ZR as source I found a boost in volume as well. The bass was softer, mids complement perfectly and the highs were sharper. The high volume was unbearable (I actually listen at max volume mostly), 40% volume was loud enough.
Using earphones with high bass output, now using VSD3, I found the boom bit softer but the quality overall was better.
The build quality seems weak. Many suggested weak wires, I found the wires to be durable and they rarely tangle. The earphones on the other hand felt weak as I could hear them creak when I put them in my ear. One thing to note is that they are over the ear IEMs. And without the provided wire guides it is bit difficult to keep them over the ear. With the guides they are comfortable and sometimes you forget that you have them on. The guides do have a sharp line which was painful during continuous usage, provided I wear glasses and there is not enough room behind the ear.

Overall, disappointed about the amount of money lost in miscommunication.
SQ compensates everything else. Definitely one of the best in under 3000.


----------



## ratul (Jun 18, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> Just an update. I bought VSD3, received it last month. Since it was mostly out of stock in all Indian sites and vendors, I got them from lendmeurears.
> Firstly, I got them for ~2800, +~500 for delivery. Looked like a nice deal, but due to some miscommunication with the logistics, they were delivered 5days late and I had to pay extra ~1500 for storage, custom and handling charge. That brings the total investment to ~4800. This was the only disappointment with VSonic VSD3.
> Now, I've had only about 30-40hours of usage, couldn't wait to burn them before using.
> The sound quality is really big upgrade from EM1 or ES18, even the Sony XB30XE and Electra sounded really weak in comparison.
> ...



lendmeurears? extra charges? i got my VSD5 from them, didn't had to pay even a single penny more. 
good to hear you like it's sound.


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 19, 2015)

I had opted for Express delivery which was for 500 extra and the package didnt receive clearance at customs and had to spend 3 days in warehouse due to weekend and time taken to process clearance. All these added to the delivery charges.


Just read in another post that marking it as a gift would have avoided the problems at customs.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 22, 2015)

Soundmagic E10S In-ear earphones. It's awesome. good beats, good build quality and premium looks.

Decent sound quality
Stylish metal build
Clever adaptable cable


----------

